# IR Fernbedienung mit Windwos 10



## fotoman (21. August 2016)

Hallo zuammen,

nutzt jemand eine günstige IR Fernbedienung unter Win 10 zur Steuerung von Programmen?

Es gibt da ja diverse günstige Modelle, z.B.:

Neuftech(R) USB IR Fernbedienung Remote Control: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Daffodil PCR400 - Computer Fernbedienung mit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

GMYLE Windows 7 Vista XP Media Center PC MCE: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Mal haben die FBs nur Multimediatasten, mal auch einen Ziffernblock.

Leider finde ich nirgendwo eine verständliche Beschreibung, wie die Empfänger softwareseitig funktionieren.

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann emulieren die Geräte immer eine normale Tastatur und u.U. noch eine Maus. Das würde bedeuten, sie wären normale HID-Devices und man müsste (bzw. eher könnte) keinen Treiber dafür installierern. Genauso wären die Empfänger dann nicht lernfähig (man könnte keine andere FB nutzen, wenn die Orignal nichts taugt oder kaputt geht).

Ich suche eigentlich eine (fertigen) IR-Empfänger, den ich unter Windows für eigene Programme nutzen kann. Im Idealfall ohne mich ganz tief in die Windows-Treiber einzuklinken und das HID-Device schon auf tiefer Ebene abzufangen (falls das unter Win 10 noch geht, spätestens per RDP hat man dann aber verloren). Wenn ich dem Empfänger (oder dem Treiber) erst mal die Codes der eigenen IR-FB beibringen müsste, wäre das auch nicht so dragisch und mir sogar lieber wie ein HID-Device, das im Zweifel nur mit der mitgelieferten FB zusammen funktioniert.

Selbst für das im Vergleich zu den obigen Lösungen teure FLIRC
FLIRC USB-Dongle: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
finde ich keine brauchbaren Infos. Der Hersteller hält es trotz Version 1.4.4 des Treibers immer noch nicht für nötig, mal irgendwelche Infos zu einer API/einem SDK auf seiner Seite zu veröffentlichen (User abseits von Kodi/RapPi sind offensichtlich nicht gewünscht). Die Setup-Prozedur sowie die Kommentare bei Amazon lassen mich vermuten, dass das Dongle im Endeffekt auch nichts anderes ist wie eine Tastaturemulation, die man halt auf (immer nur exakt) eine eigenen Fernbedienung anlernen kann. Naja, da kann man auch 2-3 der obigen Komplettpakete "verheizen".

Gruß
Fotoman


----------

